# TA Javeline



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I have almost finished a Trans AM Javeline I have been working on. It needs just a little more detail on the front end and back in the mold for some clear glass and its done. I started with MArk Tutton's Javeline decals but needed the fender Sunaco and Javeline decals to finish it they came from Patto's. If you want to build a street version of this Javeline Marks decals are just plain great. 












Roger Corrie
Virginia Beach, VA


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks great Roger. Love the wheels! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The hwheels are RRR, the rubber is off of a diecast but I have no idea which one I took them off they were in a box and on a whim I wanted to see if they fit the RRR rims. I am going to have to start recording where they come from for future refernece. Who knows they might even handle as good as the RRR

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Looks great Roger.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

As always excellent work.. I am now inspired.. can you here the grinder?


Dave


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Looks fan-dam-tastic Roger  Would you by anychance be able to narrow down which DieCast those tires might have come from? I have been looking at all the JL and HW with no luck. :thumbsup: 

Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I LOVE that coffee Machine!
Roger, It is beautiful!


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

awsome lookin dude :thumbsup: where did the wheels come from?


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

Same wheels I used on mine. They look just like the ones from the actual T/A Javelin.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Aewsome looking car! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## hdbiker (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey Jeff those are the same ones I used on the T/A Cuda I got them at the Cleveland show they look great.Nice Javlin


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ok Now I am more confused then ever.. where can I buy Wheels for a Gplus or tyco 440 that lok that godd..

Dave
Jealous in Denton


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Aren't those the factory AFX wheels that were modeled from the classic Western Superlite racing wheels?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I love the car, almost bought one myself a few years back, just hate the paint scheme (after looking at 3 or 4 cagillion johnny lightning xtractions)plus having 2 of the original one, just wore me out.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Slott V said:


> Aren't those the factory AFX wheels that were modeled from the classic Western Superlite racing wheels?


 
Roger's earlier post state they are Road Racing Replicas' (RRR) wheels. One of many styles they have that fit tjets. rr


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Slott V said:


> Aren't those the factory AFX wheels that were modeled from the classic Western Superlite racing wheels?


Its not the wheels I am looking for, its the tires... with Goodyear on 'em (or Firestone, Dunlap, anytire manufacturer). Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## car guy (Nov 22, 2003)

roadrner said:


> Roger's earlier post state they are Road Racing Replicas' (RRR) wheels. One of many styles they have that fit tjets. rr



Or did he mean RR (Real Riders), a term Hotwheels uses for their rubber tires? He did say that they were from a Diecast car.

Btw Dave, I received the track peice yesterday that you sent me, AWESOME!!!

Let me know if their's anything that you need. :wave:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Howdy,

The wheels are RRR (Road Race Replicas) and the tires are off a diecast but I still don't know which one.

Roger Corrie


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

vaBcHRog said:


> Howdy,
> 
> The wheels are RRR (Road Race Replicas) and the tires are off a diecast but I still don't know which one.
> 
> Roger Corrie


Hi Roger, Ok I am confused. ( What else is new..) Those are the AFX RRR's correct? what I wanted to know is if anyone makes custom wheels that will fit on a AXF/Gplus etc that are not based on the stock rims. ( Something like slots steelies etc..) thanks in advance..

Dave


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Nope. However Aurora made steelies and two other Mag wheel type besides the Cragars that look very good. Email SCJ is sells defect AFX chassis that have these wheels at a very reasonable price. I will try and take some pictures of the differnt wheels tonight.

Roger Corrie
Virginia Becah, VA


----------



## stevette66 (Jul 8, 2005)

Roger that is very nicly done . I like it a lot Good luck witht the finishing touches
Steve


----------

